# Grubs



## brusty (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi there, I live in Northern Illinois and have grub damage from last fall. I raked the area of concern about a week ago and the grass pulled up like carpet.

I bought grub control with the active ingredient of imidacloprid in it. When should I apply this? Can I apply now or do I need to wait?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

brusty said:


> ...I bought grub control with the active ingredient of imidacloprid in it. When should I apply this? Can I apply now or do I need to wait?


I moved this topic over here to Pest Control. There are several other grub threads in this subforum that you may want to browse.


----------

